# Printing & Dropship of Hoodies - within United States



## timothymn (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi friends,

I am looking for someone to print and dropship my hoodies. 

I am very new to the business and so my orders are not that big. I therefore guess the print method will be DTG.

Anyway, once we talk more, we will agree on the best way forward. However, here are the minimum requirements so far.

- DTG printing (very simple text-based design of 3 colors)
- Must be able to print small orders of even one hoodie
- Size of the design is: 10" x 12" (Width x Height)
- Unisex Hoodie
- Long sleeved
- size: XS, S, M, L, XL, 2XL
- Colors: Black, White, Navy Blue, Truffle
- Kangaroo pocket

Please indicate the following in your reply:

- Type of printing
- Printing price
- Shipping price. I prefer to use USPS since my target market is with USA.
- Days you will take to ship to my customers from the time I send you the order
- Brand of the hoodie, colors available and sizes
- Will the dropship service be blind (i.e. customer to think it is coming from me and not you)
- Any other costs, e.g tag removal/application

I will begin to sell the hoodies in a few days, so if we start talking ASAP we will have made millions before the year ends.


Thanks and wishing you all the best in your businesses.

Tim.


----------



## prolinesinc (Sep 25, 2013)

Give me a call at my shop 515-330-7125 

We are happy to do small order DTG (no minimums) with fulfillment for you and your customers. Same with embroidery. Blind ship or with your labels. Quick turn around for small orders (generally a day or 2). We utilize an Epson f2000 and a Melco XTS. Chat in person preferably regarding specifics of pricing, etc. 

Give me a call

John


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Are you currently selling hoodies or just getting started?


----------



## wholesaleDTG (Aug 10, 2014)

timothymn said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am looking for someone to print and dropship my hoodies.
> 
> ...


Tim, MaxVision is a wholesale DTG company. We print with Top of the Line Kornits. Turn time is 2 to 3 business days. 

Dark Hoodies $7.99 each( print only)
White Hoodies $5.99 each( print only)

Hoodies vary in price, a low cost HanesP170 is around $11 each. You will save money if you supply the hoodie.

All of our shipments are blind.

call or email with questions
678-626-6764 [email protected]

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## stevemib (Apr 17, 2014)

Matt said:


> Are you currently selling hoodies or just getting started?


I would recommend these guys. Matt is a great guy with awesome customer service. Im sure he can help set you up properly.


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

Man, I love this site and community. Learned a lot about sublimation months back, now I came back looking for DTG fulfillment and ran across Matt and his company.

I thought Printful was going to be my best option but you guys do the same without the insane pricing.


----------

